# New member from México Pianist-Arranger-Composer



## José Skertchly (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi everyone! I´m from México, I am pianist, arranger and producer, currently working as Assistant Music Conductor of Lion King Mexico. I'm very happy to be part of this group, and willing to know you.

Best,

José.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 25, 2017)

welcome José. Glad to have you here!


----------



## José Skertchly (Jul 25, 2017)

JohnG said:


> welcome José. Glad to have you here!


Thank you very much!


----------



## FredericBernard (Jul 25, 2017)

Welcome on board José!


----------



## José Skertchly (Jul 26, 2017)

FredericBernard said:


> Welcome on board José!


Thank you very much! awesome work you do, BTW!, great orchestrations.


----------

